# Estação Meteorológica do Cabo Carvoeiro [IM]



## ac_cernax (18 Ago 2011 às 01:14)

Na passada sexta-feira fui até ao Cabo Carvoeiro para conhecer este local, e perto do farol estava a estação do IM. 

Deixo aqui algumas fotos...

















Também há outra estação meteorológica junto ao farol que penso ser da marinha.





Por fim, fica uma foto ao farol.


----------



## Lousano (18 Ago 2011 às 01:17)

E mesmo ao lado da estação do IM está a estação da Marinha.


----------



## fablept (18 Ago 2011 às 16:23)

O mastro dessa estação é novo, à cerca de 2 meses o anemómetro estava a pouco mais de 2 metros de altura..

Estou a prever que o mastro vai ser belo local para as gaivotas descansarem antes de irem/virem das Berlengas


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2011 às 16:34)

Bom registo cernax 

O marcador quilométrico tá muito bom.


----------



## Lousano (18 Ago 2011 às 17:28)

fablept disse:


> O mastro dessa estação é novo, à cerca de 2 meses o anemómetro estava a pouco mais de 2 metros de altura..
> 
> Estou a prever que o mastro vai ser belo local para as gaivotas descansarem antes de irem/virem das Berlengas



Tens a certeza?

Todos os anos o vejo e só vai mudando a quantidade de ferrugem.

Mas de facto está muito colorido, pode ter sido alvo de uma pintura.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2011 às 18:15)

Lousano disse:


> Tens a certeza?
> 
> Todos os anos o vejo e só vai mudando a quantidade de ferrugem.
> 
> Mas de facto está muito colorido, pode ter sido alvo de uma pintura.



Temos que ter em conta que se encontra ao pé do mar, a corrosão é algo impossível de erradicar.


----------



## Lousano (18 Ago 2011 às 18:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Temos que ter em conta que se encontra ao pé do mar, a corrosão é algo impossível de erradicar.



A corrosão é normal, apenas referi na corrosão devido ao facto do fablept não ter visto o poste do anemómetro.


----------



## fablept (19 Ago 2011 às 18:29)

Lousano disse:


> Tens a certeza?
> 
> Todos os anos o vejo e só vai mudando a quantidade de ferrugem.
> 
> Mas de facto está muito colorido, pode ter sido alvo de uma pintura.



A última vez que passei por lá (à cerca de 2 meses), deu-me a sensação de não ter o mastro..pode ter sido manutenção.

Mas tb posso tar a confundir com outra estação


----------

